# [Boot Animations] - Collection Of Boot Animations ~ Updated: 11/19/11



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

I wanted to share these with others outside other forums.. Install is copy|paste to _data/local._

Newer Boots Listed Here

Tutorial Starts Here

Enjoy:
Red Binary Boot Animation - JaeKar99 - New - border artifact removed.
Animated Preview || Download

Dolby Countdown to Iconia Boot Animation - Edge artifact removed.
Animated Preview || Download

Earth Vibe Boot Animation - JaeKar99 - border artifact removed.
Animated Preview || Download

Inevitable Android - Xoom Boot Animation - Cred: coming - New
Animated Preview || Download

Warp Vortex Boot Animation - JaeKar99 - New - border artifact cleared.
Animated Preview || Download 

Iconia Crumble Boot Animation.. - Edge artifact Cleared.
Animated Preview || Download

Purple Rains Boot Animation - Larger file.. will lag a bit at first load. - Edge artifact corrected.
Animated Preview || Download

Android Zaps Apple - Port from 'Sidekick'...
Animated Preview || Download

PowerCell v6 - for Acer Iconia - JaeKar99
Animated Preview - Download  -||- [Click for QR Code] - (copy to data/local)

Android Honeybee - Blue - for Acer Iconia - Very basic - not of my making just adapted from video.
Animated Preview - Download  -||- [Click for QR Code] - (copy to data/local)

Alien Head - Blue - for Acer Iconia - JaeKar99
Animated Preview - Download  -||- [Click for QR Code]

Red Star Boot Animation - Not my best work with low quality stock images.
Animated Preview || Download

Bokeh Android Boot Animation v2 - Updated for spelling correction
Animated Preview || Download

Alien Head Red Boot Animation.. Testing out file sharing site.








Animated Preview || Download

Alien Head Green - Android Tagged Boot Animation - lower def file will load faster
Animated Preview || Download

Entropyiv's Alice..
Animated Preview || Download

Matrix Code Raining Down - Boot Animation (3 Kinds)
Version 1: Animated Preview  || Download

Version 2: Android tag not present - code falls to end of boot (No Preview) - Download

Version 3: (Brighter and 'rains' down) Loops, no Android tag: Animated Preview || Download

deadmau5 Boot Animation: - Cred: scottw714
Animated Preview || Download

Battlefield 3 Boot Animation:
Animated Preview || Download


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

New Boot Animations:
Galaxy Nexus/Tron-like Android - Dr. Carpenter








|| Download

Shattrd Iconia:








|| Download

Rezonance:








|| Download

Static Gel:








|| Download

Tube Worm:








|| Download

Ice Cream Sandwich: - Port








|| Download

Liquid Honeycomb: - JaeKar99 - New








|| Download

Blu Plazma Streamers: (runs faster on 3.2)








|| Download

Fly Thru:








|| Download

NovAndroid:








|| Download

_Zombie Clown Boot Animation:_








|| Download

Frame rate the same.. With sound this would be an exceptional boot animation.. but it is pretty trippy.. Enjoy!

WormWhole: - New








|| Download

Nexus Blue: - New








|| Download

Tron Bike: - New - Link Fixed - actually downloads correct file now.








|| Download

Warp Effect:








|| Download

Ubuntu:

Enjoy..


----------



## Juanntwo3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Loving the dolby countdown. Thanks man! :grin:


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dropped a few new boots..









|| Download

Smokey:








|| Download

Glomb:








|| Download

MultiFire:








|| Download

Flutterby:








|| Download

Digital Rain:








|| Download

ColourBlox:








|| Download

Alien DNA:








|| Download


----------



## Juanntwo3 (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like the animations but they seem to not completely fill the screen. There is a very thin border around the animations of some weird colors that really takes away from the good work. Hope to see this fixed!


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Juanntwo3 said:


> I really like the animations but they seem to not completely fill the screen. There is a very thin border around the animations of some weird colors that really takes away from the good work. Hope to see this fixed!


I have been struggling with that image artifact since taking on the Iconia as a project. I would love to have any help anyone is willing to provide to resolve..


----------



## Robbie B (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe the screen it was designed on/for has a different has a different resolution/size then yours?


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Robbie B said:


> Maybe the screen it was designed on/for has a different has a different resolution/size then yours?


I will try to change the resolution in the desc.txt file increasing it may correct the problem..

Update: That corrected the problem.. I will need to re-edit all the boots.. to fix the artifacts..

Thanks Robbie B!!


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay... Got some new ones.. Here ya go - Lean, looped and clear:
Light Mirror:








Download

Scan Line:








Download

Bonus Boots~~~~~
ScAndroid: (exclusives)








Download
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan-RootzWiki: 








Download


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrapped another: 
Here is Sureal vII.. This looks really nice on the Iconia.. 









Download


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Put up a bunch of new boot animations in post #2.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

And if you must have the basics:
I do have the stock "ANDROID" boot animation: Link









++++++++++++++++++++++++++
This one is better formated for the Iconia: Link


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Another weird and wild one:

Blue Havoc: - New 








|| Download


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

So many nice ones.... Which do i go for first...


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is another load of boot animation insanity!!!

Apophamator: - New








|| Download

G-Orb: - New








|| Download

String Theory: - New








|| Download

Nyan Cat: - (Odd but a fave for some) - New








|| Download

Alien Technology: - New








|| Download

Flamed Skull: - New








|| Download

Orange Vortex  - New








|| Download

Girlfriend Request: 
Hearted: - New








|| Download

RootzWiki Exclusives!!!: These boot animations will only be found on RootzWiki.

TornAdroid Boot Animation: End loops - Exclusive








|| Download

Red Hex Tunnel:- Full color tunnel loop Exclusive 








|| Download

White Hell: - Exclusive








|| Download

Color-Bokeh~Bubbles (on White):  - Exclusive








|| Download


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

_My All Time Fave_:
MachinAzul - New








|| Download

Some New Ones:

Andromeda: JaeKar99 - New








|| Download

Blue Hallway: JaeKar99 - New








|| Download

Earth~n~Moon: JaeKar99 - New








|| Download

Glass Rings: JaeKar99 - New








|| Download

Tunnel Drive: JaeKar99 - New








|| Download

Water Chain: JaeKar99 - New








|| Download


Have at them!


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

_Creating a Boot Animation for Android Based Systems (specific to the Acer Iconia Tablet)_

I have seen requests for a tutorial or some instructions regarding making/building boot animations.. This is a beginning and is in a rough stage of the editing process.. It may take some time to get all the pieces assembled and all the contingencies covered.

Thanks to all the themers, devs, and mods I have worked with and their support in learning and using my my boots in their work.. 
vache
nitsuj17
gunnermike53
GrainOsand
adrynalyne
and a bunch more that I cannot think of right now

You will need some tools - All that are listed here are free or you already have them:

First off to get your raw material (videos) you will need to get YouTube Downloader.
This will give you the option to pull down videos you may choose to use for your image sources.

Next you will need Free Video to jpg Converter.
This is the best tool (free) to extract individual images from the video that you have.

Some form of picture or image editor will also be needed: gimp, paint, or Photoshop works well.. Gimp is free.

Faststone Image Viewer. 
This tool is used to batch change files. This is a nice program because it can rename, rotate, or completely convert whole batches of image files for you.

You may also need a video editing program that is capable of putting captions on the video sequence or can edit longer sequences to shorter or cut and piece them together. Any should work fine. I use MSLIve Movie Maker.. I am sure that there are many more available.

You can also get GifSplitter program to pull animated gif files apart into the respective images then those can be packed into a boot..

You will also need a file zip utility. 7zip works best for me: 
This will be needed to package the image files so that they are playable by the device.

You will also need program to edit the desc.txt file.. best program out there is Notepad ++. I do not use any other program so if there is another out there I have not used it. Do not use MSWord or other word processor. It will corrupt the file in a fashion that makes the boot not play.

Once you have your tools you move on to the next step...


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Patience is the greatest principle from this point on. Much of this takes time and practice to get all the variables to work the first time. Expect lots of trials and errors.

Step 1:
Download and install all the programs that are listed above.. then go hunting for the video images that you will want to use. Once you find the vid you want to turn into a boot animation you download it using the YouTube downloader.

Step 2:
Once you have the file you can use the Video to jpg Converter to break it into the number of images you desire; or you can put it into your video editor to adjust the length or add a caption.. Keep in mind that when importing process lowers the overall quality of the end image output. It is not really noticeable on a phone but makes many boots on a tablet it can appear grainy.

Things to consider; If you are cutting up a HD video each image will be very large in memory size and you may have to reduce the number of images that you have.. A really good number is ~100. Sometimes a 100 image sequence will 20+ megs in size. There is a trade off with larger numbers of images.. big images means really clear images, awesome colors and great resolution&#8230; but - slow load times, animations may start and stop, blackouts or freeze ups. To ensure smooth image flow and good load times I have always tried to keep all my animations under 5 megs. The absolute max on a tablet that will still flow is 9 megs. But this all depends on image color and density, black is always better.

Step 3:
Once you have your images procured you can edit them in batches: use Faststone to change the numbering in batches.. Android OS is nice enough that it will follow the established sequence and will keep playing even if you leave a number out.. You can also do batch changes in file format from jpg to png. This program is nice for this process because it does not degrade the integrity of the image.

I recommend any image editing be done in batches as well.. I use Microsoft Picture editor to select all the images at once and then crop as I need to.. Warning: if you crop either left or right side of the image the corresponding crop has to occur on the opposite side. The same applies to the top and bottom of the image. If you cut 10 pixels off the top you have to cut 10 off the bottom. If the crop is not symmetrical your images will play skewed and you it will look like your boot animation shifted diagonally to one side or the other.. or will not play at all.

If you do not crop in batches it is very time consuming to crop each image.. If you have to color edit or colorize you will have to address each image individually.

Step 4:
When you feel that all your images are completely edited to your liking you can start to assemble the images into the boot animation. The bootanimation.zip file has to contain certain structures: Image Folders and the desc.txt file.
The folders that contain the images; each folder labeled so that when told to play it plays the specific folder first. Then a desc.txt file. This file is the commander for the os/kernel. (more on that later)

If you want to break up the images into different folders this is the time to do it. One folder can be made to be played one time where the next may loop over and over again.. There is no current limit on the number of images in any of the folders. Early phones had caps of about one meg per folder. I have not found this to be the case with any Android system after 2.1.

Folder labeling - really does not matter as long as the desc.txt file contains the direction to that specific folder in it. Almost all boot builders will use 'part0', 'part1', 'part2'&#8230; etc. as respective names for the folders. It is usually helpful to set up a working folder where your images are located and then drop your images there for editing.. you can then change the name to the desired folder in the boot sequence.

Step 5:
_The desc.txt file_: This is where most errors take place if they are going to happen to prevent a boot from playing first time. Using Notepad ++ open an existing file from a boot that you have already.. you will notice that there a few lines of code : 
Line 1: The first two numbers on line one are the resolution and the third is the frames per second to play the image sequence
Line 2: Left blank. Some boot builders put a blank line in here for unknown reasons. I have found that it is not needed but you can keep it in if you choose.
Line 3: p = play, 1 = number of times to play, 0 = pause in the number of frames/second, part0 = the folder containing the image files chosen for that section. Note: spelling must match identically with the folder name.
Line 4: p = play, 0 = (0 infinite) number of times to play, 0 = pause in the number of frames/second, part1 = the folder containing the image files chosen for that section. Note: spelling must match identically with the folder name.
Line 5: ALWAYS LEFT OPEN. If you do not have an open last line the line preceding it will NOT play work and the boot will stop playing.. or will not play at all.

The desc.txt file for a boot animation that will loop only one folder:
1 1285 805 35
2 
3 p 0 0 part0
4

The desc.txt file for a boot animation that will play the first folder one time then loop the second folder:
1 1285 805 35
2 
3 p 1 0 part0
4 p 0 0 part1
5

Step 6: 
When you have your folders and your desc.txt file assembled you should move all of that to what I call a working folder and then select them using 7zip.. then zip them up&#8230; IMPORTANT!!! DO NOT compress the files.. they are to be 'stored' - to a file called 'bootanimation.zip'.. if it is compressed in any fashion it will not work.. You also cannot open the archive and then drag and drop files to it. You must compile the file each time from the folder(s) and the desc.txt file.. and zip it. If you opt to go the drag n drop route it will not work.

Copy over to your device and try it..

Expect many attempts that do not work the first time.... do not give up.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Trouble shooting*:
Boot plays but is bent/skewed to one side: The images were edited incorrectly when cropped. The crop was not symmetrical. This will also happen if you compress the jpg images too much in a You will need to redo the images from the video sequence then crop and repack.

Boot starts to play then stops and goes to black: make sure that the folder names are the same between the desc.txt file. There may not be a blank line at the end of the desc.txt file. The file sizes may be too big and the files cannot be played. Boots with image files greater than 500K per image will lock up on some devices. You may have to run the video through a converter to get it to a resolution low enough to run on the device without locking it up, bogging down or failing to loop. This is more likely to happen with (HD files); 720 and 1080 files that are directly converted to jpgs and then run as the boot animation.. I do not know why this happens but by running the video through like Windows Live Movie Maker it will allow it to work.. This does not happen to all videos.. If it happens I suggest converting the wmv to an avi and then reprocessing the video to jpgs.

Boot plays but only loops the first folder:  the number after the 'p' in the second line should be a '1' not a '0'.

The boot plays very slow and cannot play all the way through before the device is done booting. Image sizes are too big, or the fps in the first line is too low and you need to raise the number. Reduce the size of the files (compression) - be cautious of this, it has been known to corrupt the images and will cause them to skew/bend or freeze up upon play.

Boot will play then flash and start over - or will loop (as designed) with flashes: Windows image editor side effect. When you are viewing files in the windows picture viewer it will place a hidden file in the folder usually thumbs.db or imagethumb.db or other *.db file. This will cause the boot to flash white as the player tries to play the image sequence. This file must be removed from the folder for your boot to work right - when it is in the 'stored' format you can right click then select 7zip in the dropdown go over to open archive and then examine the contents of each folder if you see a *.db file - delete it. That will correct the problem.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Had to take a break from MIUI boots for a while.. Have fun:

Dawn:








|| Download

GoldenSpydr:








|| Download

Speedo: - Really like this one.








|| Download


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

nice collection, but moved to the general.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool - Thanks.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dropped a couple of new boots in Post #2.. Enjoy.


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

JaeKar99 I did a Google search for boot animations and was brought here. I was wondering if you make Boots for phones, from what I see this is a tablet forum. Thus the reason for my asking. I would like to have one for my Thunderbolt Phone of a A-10 Thunderbolt jet. The best one I could come up with is this one from You Tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kgus...eature=related LOWASS A-10 FlyBY!! HighQuality It's 23 seconds long, I don't know how long the animation can be.. Maybe the last 10 seconds of the clip with the sound would be awesome. With your permission I'd like to post it in the mods section of the Team Bamf forums of course with all credit going to you. I'll check back here or you can PM me if that would be easier. Thanks for your time.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

RCMarks314 said:


> JaeKar99 I did a Google search for boot animations and was brought here. I was wondering if you make Boots for phones, from what I see this is a tablet forum. Thus the reason for my asking. I would like to have one for my Thunderbolt Phone of a A-10 Thunderbolt jet. The best one I could come up with is this one from You Tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kgus...eature=related LOWASS A-10 FlyBY!! HighQuality It's 23 seconds long, I don't know how long the animation can be.. Maybe the last 10 seconds of the clip with the sound would be awesome. With your permission I'd like to post it in the mods section of the Team Bamf forums of course with all credit going to you. I'll check back here or you can PM me if that would be easier. Thanks for your time.


Yeah I can build that boot.. Let me do some work up and I will PM you..


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Got a couple of new boots put together:

BluPlazma-II:








|| Download

FracTalz:








|| Download

Warp'Droid: 








|| Download


----------



## el_ote (Jun 9, 2011)

These are awesome!! Many thanks for all your hard work. I ROM my tablet often and love the custom bootanimations, but i gotta try a few of these!!!


----------



## tech mashido (May 18, 2014)

plz plz....can u create a boot animation for me.actually i m using "Micromax Canvas HD a116i " phone and in its bootanimation "canvas hd" name comes i want a bootanimation look like this instead of that name i want a name "Tech Mashido" everything should be same like transition effect etc.or u can create it more awesome.plz if u want i can give u that .zip file


----------

